# Panasonic TH-50PX60U Plasma TV Black Bar



## bbcking01 (Jan 20, 2010)

Guys, Does anyone have any info on something like this. Can it be fixed???I would hate to put any more money into this TV....Has anyone else been through this?? Anything would helpp...Here is the link to view. 
Its a black bar that runs vertical. 1" wide and 18" long...:upset:



http://www.constreet.com/PanasonicPlasmaProblem_files/PanasonicPlasmaProblem.htm


----------

